# Skinning knives



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Looking for a set of skinning knives. Preferably in the same sheath. Looking at Knives of Alaska currently, since I've had their Coho fillet knife for over 20 years and it's held up great. Any others to look at? I've seen and used the Havalons, not looking for replacement blade knives. High quality steel that will hold an edge. Buy once, cry once shit.


----------



## Straight Shot (Jul 14, 2012)

Look at Kestrel knives out of CA, have a few of his knifes from when I was living out west and doing a lot more backpack style hunts. They are pricey but worth every penny, especially with lifetime warranties. The owner was also close with the original and late Sitka and KUIU founder and is active in the conservation space. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

https://chathamknives.bigcartel.com/



This guy is in Bay Minette.
His knives are very good and very sharp.
I have two of them and love them.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I began using the Havalon a couple of years ago but before that I swore by the Schrade Pro Hunter 2 (PH2).
There is also a PH1 that’s bigger.
Mine are USA made, don’t know about the China made ones.
Great knives.


----------

